# Tinky's last home



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought I'd take a minute to show you where Tink spent his whole life till he came to live with us.

This was his bedroom, most likely the top bunk - cause his eyes weren't infected from urine and poopie dropping on him.
[attachment=25380:Tink__s_...y_mill_1.jpg]

Here's the kitchen - yummy home cooked meals for sure
[attachment=25381:Tink__s_...y_mill_2.jpg]

Guess there were a couple of breeds there
[attachment=25382:Tink__s_...y_mill_3.jpg]

Oh, and the recreation room
[attachment=25383:Tink__s_...y_mill_4.jpg]

No wonder he's so happy now. 
I bet the pet physic would tell me Tink's thinking "If the boys back at the mill could see me now!"  
If I didnt' make light of it, I'd be crying. :smcry:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh man, that's terrible! Tink is very lucky to have you as his mommy :wub: 

:grouphug: Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! That is so horrible! It is beyond anything I could have ever imagined! He sure is a lucky guy to be in your loving home. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

That is beyond any words I could think of to say...


tink... I think you have stuck gold :biggrin:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That place looked horrible! I'm so glad that Tink has found such a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh those photos are heartbreaking...so happy little Tinky was rescued from that horrible life and that he ended up with you. I only wish it could be that way for them all!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG! That is horrible! Tink's so lucky to have found you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had forgotten I had these pictures from the humane society that shut down the mill. Maybe people who are thinking of buying a pet shop pup should take a look at these. 

And the woman said she didn't send me the worst pictures...... :bysmilie:


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Pat, 
ok, I have 3 emotions going on right now, crying, :smcry: mad, :angry: and grateful rayer: Tink is blessed to have you for his forever mommy! 
3 Cheers to You, Abbey, Archie and Tink!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Pat, that looks almost identical to where my Henry spent his first year of life. It's so so awful. I could cry everytime I think about it. I am so glad that Tink is with you. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: How awful for little Tink. I'm glad he has a happy life with you now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, you're Tink's angel. :wub: He's such a lucky little baby now, look at those horrible conditions. He sure is living the sweet life now. :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It makes me so sad to see stuff like that :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Tink is so lucky to have you as his mommy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear Lord. No matter how many times you see the pictures, it still sickens you. But to think of one of "our own" living there is heartbreaking beyond words.

Under the word "grateful" in the dictionary, there should be those pictures and then this recent one of Tink at the spa!


[attachment=25384:tink.jpg]

You are absolutely right. Anyone thinking of buying a puppy from a pet shop (or unknown breeder on the internet) should see those pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Oh, dear Lord. No matter how many times you see the pictures, it still sickens you. But to think of one of "our own" living there is heartbreaking beyond words.
> 
> Under the word "grateful" in the dictionary, there should be those pictures and then this recent one of Tink at the spa!
> 
> ...



LOL - there's the boy, he rather enjoys living in the lap of luxury :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looooove that picture! It says it all. I'm sitting here at my desk with a huge smile on my face! :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, that is terrible! To think that Tink has lived there is heartbreaking! :bysmilie: He's really lucky to have you now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

GAAAAAWWWWWD!!!!! I hate PUPPY MILLS!!! I equally can't stand people, who knowingly, support them.

Bless little Tink's heart. He is sooooo lucky to have you.

Pat ~ Is that the kitchen in their house?? :huh:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

That is so sad. I'm glad Tinky Winky is now happy in a good home!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Pat ~ Is that the kitchen in their house?? :huh:[/B]



I guess?? It's one of the pictures the woman at the humane society sent along with the others....Yucky!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417446
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yucky is right. But ya know, it takes a certain kind of a pig to run a puppy mill.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Yuck!!! How can people live like that and keep animals in such terrible conditions??


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I have no words to say......I'm very upset
Thank goodness you rescued Tink. You have a very
kind heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I see those pictures and my blood boils,it makes me so angry. :angry: That said, I am so glad Tinky has you. He is one lucky little guy and you are so lucky to have him. I love seeing his pictures and hearing how he is getting along. Give him a big hug for me. :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG 
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG, seeing those pictures made my stomach knot up. I feel like I may vomit. But, I'm glad that you posted them because it is a strong reminder of why we should not support puppy mills. I love that photo of Tink living the life of a pampered pup!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417456
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!! :shocked: That makes my stomach hurt!!!  What is wrong with people??? :smmadder: 

I'm so glad that Tink has you now!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa Pat, good job. God bless you. Tink, love her well!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad situation. I am glad he now has a loving home to spoil him.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh. my. GOOD GOD IN HEAVEN! those pictures make me so mad and sad and everything all at once~!

i am so glad that he has now learned and loves life "on the outside"  my kitchen is no star-spangled example of cleanliness, but the buttercup asks "how could you EVEN find the PEANUT BUTTER?!?!?!?" :w00t: 

i hope he gets noselicks and bellyrubs every single night, falling asleep to dream about MORE noselicks and bellyrubs to come :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smmadder: How could anyone let dogs live in those conditions! Thats just crazy. :smstarz: I'm happy that Tink has a wonderful place to live now!




> but the buttercup asks "how could you EVEN find the PEANUT BUTTER?!?!?!?" :w00t:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

It is truly depressing to see how others treat beautiful animals . Rescue dogs really know how to appreciate their new lives , it is so rewarding to watch them blossom . Sarah


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Those conditions are just not acceptable...............it is horrible. And it makes me ill to think there are sooooooooo many dogs living in these sort or conditions. Glad at last one has found a good home with you.........YAY TINK!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Rescue dogs really know how to appreciate their new lives , it is so rewarding to watch them blossom . Sarah[/B]



Tink is the silliest little guy I know. He loves his "Lovin'" - but he looks so silly and awkward when he approaches me and asks for some....  Just knowing that he has no humor - makes him that much more funny. He did recently try to play with me for a few seconds, he raised his paw and tapped my hand for me to give him attention. :wub:
His toys are his very best friends, there's usually a toy sitting right beside him and the more excited he gets, the faster the squeaking gets - he makes me laugh every day! I love that silly little knucklehead. 

One pressing issue though is that he's learned to love going on walks so much, that I need to calm him down. On the leash Mr. Tink turns into the madman terrier. Tug-of-war all the way down the street!!! :w00t: Or he jumps and grabs one of the other leashes and pulls Abbey or Arch back! He's even learned to dismiss the taste of Bitter Apple spray!! :smmadder: Guess it's better than being afraid to go out....


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Maybe you could try one of the thin chain leashes (not the big heavy ones) so he doesn't want to bite it. Yuck that bitter apple spray always ends up in my mouth, I don't know how, but it does. :huh:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What horrid conditions Tink came from. It's disturbing to think anyone could treat dogs that way.
Thank goodness he now has a warm loving home.


----------

